# Samsung CLP315 vertikale Streifen beim Schwarzdruck

## musv

Guten Abend, 

Ich nenne seit ca. 2 Jahren einen Samsung CLP-315w mein Eigen. Seit einiger Zeit hab ist der Schwarzdruck nicht mehr akzeptabel. Die CMY-Toner drucken komischerweise gleichmäßig.

Jetzt hab ich natürlich schon mal etwas gegooglet:

http://forum.computerbild.de/pc-hardware/samsung-clp-300-hat-ausdruck-weisse-streifen_40048.html

Resttonerbehälter hab ich geleert.

Trommel hab ich rausgebaut, wollte das Konstrukt aber nicht auseinandernehmen. Die Trommel sah grün und sauber aus.

Auf der schwarzen Tonerkartusche sieht man die Streifen auf der kleinen Walze, an denen das Teil nicht mehr richtig druckt.

Gut, hab ich die schwarze Tonerkartusche versucht aufzuschrauben. Hinter der Walze sammelte sich auf der linken Seite ein ganzer Haufen schwarzen Toners. Den hab ich mal etwas abgewischt, die Abziehleiste etwas sauber gemacht und die Kartusche wieder zusammengebaut. Kaum hatte ich das Ding wieder in den Drucker reingesteckt und das erste Blatt gedruckt, war die Walze wieder nur ungleichmäßig bedeckt. 

Was ist jetzt hinüber? Die schwarze Tonerkartusche, oder hängt's tatsächlich mit der Trommel zusammen? Wie krieg ich das am kostengünstigsten wieder in Ordnung?

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

ich habe seit knapp 3 Jahren einen clx3175 (scheint vom Druckwerk wohl ähnlich zu sein) und zum Glück bisher keine Probleme   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Leider weiß ich zu Deinem Problem keine technische Lösung - ein Suchen über Google hat allerdings ergeben, dass das Teil (bzw. auch das Nachfolgegerät) ab ca. 100€ zu bekommen ist. Da dürfte neu wahrscheinlich billiger (und finanziell) sinnvoller sein . . . - vor allem weil Du dann wieder Garantie hast und heutzutage die Gummis für den Einzug auch der "natürlichen" Obsoleszenz unterworfen sind (weiß aber nicht, wie's bei Samsung ist).

Viel Erfolg,

ixo

----------

